# Jack is ours in SIX hours!!!



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:whoo::whoo:No, we aren't excited at all.

The hubby picks him up at 4:30 and then has 1.5-2 hour drive home but... squeal!

His crate is ready, complete with soft bunny toy and chew toy. Got the puppy food. Ex-pen is set up. Baby gates were hauled out of the attic and washed down. I am definitely going to get a workout slithering over the long span one.

The kitten is completely confused by the gates. Can't figure out how to jump over it. He can jump on the counters but not a gate 10 inches shorter.:suspicious:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dang, now you have me excited and I have to leave at 5:00 for a ballgame. I will be late seeing pictures tonight.  I'm sure today will go slow for you. Please post pictures so we can see Jack checking out his new home. Enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What an exciting day!
Can't wait to see the pics of Jack.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so excited for you guys! I could hardly sleep the night before we went to get Chewy! Can't wait to see pics! Congratulations!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Be sure and get photos soooonnnn!! I am excited for you! Tell the kitty the best is yet to come!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So sweet - I can just hear your excitement...adorable..bunny waiting for him....your description of kitty is very funny...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm *so* excited for you. I can't wait either. tick tock.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The hubby claims I am worse than the kids. He is probably right. :becky:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohhh, exciting! So happy for you and your family Pam.

Can't wait to see pictures of little Jack in his new home.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I am happy for you. I hope you have a good start.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures tonight!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

waiting.... waiting.... waiting....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, how exciting! It will be soon now as you are hours ahead of west coast time! I remember hardly being able to wait. And be prepared for your life to TOTALLY change - at least it did here! They are so wonderful - and you won't believe how he'll steal your heart! Looking forward to photos!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Excited for you!!!!!! Pictures Please!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How great!!Don't get so loved up with Jack that you forget to post pics etc!Seriously enjoy your boy,he and kitty will probably become best friends.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They are on their way! The hubby has the crate jammed into the front seat and Jack is licking his fingers. The hubby is madly giggling. According to him, Jack is very squeezable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh how I wish you could have a live cam in your house when your little boy arrives. Can't wait. I'll be checking back till I hear your news. Give him an extra squeeze from me.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too!!!! I got on even though I have work to do, hopeing to see jack.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How fabulous!!

Enjoy your first night with Jack!!!

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Where's Jack? Giving kisses to his new family?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Pam is too busy being mommy to come play with us right now. Sitting here thinking about you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is very very sweet and HATES being alone in his crate. We tried to let him cry it out but he never stopped. Finally, I gave in at 12 and slept on the couch with him. I was able to slide him into his crate around 2. ugh... 

The upside is that there has been only one accident. The hubby and I were watching him sniff around and started to say, "Do you think he needs to go.... oh.. nevermind." But now we know the signs and he is actually starting to go over to the door.

The kids at the bus stop adored him.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Our Aussie is very jealous so we are playing the crate game. If one is out, the other is in. sigh....


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OH my goodness...adorable adorable adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So cute! I love the pic at the bus stop enjoying his adoring fans!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What a sweetie! Regarding the crate, we found that making the crate a good place for the pups was the key. Initially, we would put treats in but not close the door, so that they could go inside, find the treat, but not feel trapped. Gradually, we worked on closing the door, first for shorter times, then longer, always with praise and treats. We also found that having the crates (we have two pups) in the bedroom with us at night helped with the crying - not so lonely. And covering the crates with a towel or blanket also helped to make them into safe-feeling dens.

But I confess that after about 6 weeks or so, and no accidents at night, we started bringing them into bed with us, just because they're so darn cuddly! We hardly use the crates anymore. Pups are now 18 months old, and we can leave them alone in the house without being in a crate.

It takes time and effort, but just keep at it!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree with Dorothy's tips - they all make sense. With Kipling, we had difficulty with the crate as well. He was vocal and almost panicked at first. We moved the crate to our room and for a while he responded better to his brown travel crate vs. his metal at home crate. So he slept there close to us in our room. Eventually we did move him out of our room and ultimately into the metal crate in the kitchen where he now sleeps happily with not a peep. When we transitioned he did complain a bit but gave up pretty quickly and now it's no problem at all. He is now just over 16 months. 

I will say his brother from the same litter took to his crate almost immediately - he would take toys in and settle there no problem. Kipling has never chosen to go into his night time crate during the day. If he needs to be there we put him there - gently - and then he lays down quietly..but he does not walk in on his own...interestingly, he will walk into his smaller brown crate willingly during the day....

So it can be done ... but it may take time. When we first got Kipling this was a surprise to me..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is adorable!!

I can totally understand why he didn't want to be alone in the crate his first night at home and wanted to be with you, the security will come..but the first 24 hours is a pretty big adjustment for both of you.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting your new little guy home! The pictures are adorable!:cheer2:


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

AWWW!! I was very lucky Gizmo's first night home. She was so tired she fell asleep on the kitchen floor. I put her in her crate and quietly went to bed. The second night she did cry a bit though. 
My friends Shinu Inus (I believe) cried for the first few nights, but then settled in


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweetie pie! Kids and puppies...what a great combo...love that photo!
Enjoy..they grow up so darn fast!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Jack is super cute! And love the photo with the kids all gathered around! Hope he acclimates soon. It probably will take a couple days to figure out how to set things up so it works for everyone. It sure did here. Have FUN with him, cuz when I look back at pictures, that puppy time goes by so quickly. And take LOTS of pictures - I didn't take nearly enough!!!

Augie's breeder told us to train him immediately to a crate, so we did, and thankfully he took to it pretty easily. But on the forum, when folks talk about 'crates', do most use the bigger wire crates? When we got a crate for Augie and trained him to it, I thought a crate referred to those small (I guess they are plastic of some sort) crates. His is a Vari-Kennel - can put it in the car easily. He goes into it during the day, especially when the vacuum comes out or when the birds are out for their free fly time. And he sleeps at night in it. Sometimes, I will take him in the car in it, and strap it in with the seatbelt. When he was little, I would haul him to the vet in it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is getting better about being locked in the crate. It is for his own protection. Nessie is our 40 pound Aussie with some snarkiness issues. The trainer told us that they can not be out together for the first couple of weeks. 

Jack has already had his first bath. sigh... He pooped and then sat down. Ewww! He is now doing his post-bath nap. poor thing.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

oh he's gorgeous, congratulations xx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> But on the forum, when folks talk about 'crates', do most use the bigger wire crates? When we got a crate for Augie and trained him to it, I thought a crate referred to those small (I guess they are plastic of some sort) crates.


Either kind of crate can work fine... especially for a small dog. Kodi's crate at home is a wire one, but with a cover over the top an 3 sides so it feels "cozy". But we have a plastic one that he uses for classes. We also take that one with us when we're traveling, just because it's easier. He's perfectly happy sleeping in either one.

Kodi's breeder had gotten the puppies used to crates at night before I brought him home, so that was no issue at all. But I wanted him to LOVE his crate, and choose to go in on his own. I got Susan Garrett's "Crate Games" DVD and did some of the exercises with him. Among other things, the video teaches you to "build value" in the crate so that the dog WANTS to be there. If we say, "get in your crate!" Kodi RUNS to get in his crate!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for response, Karen. When we got the smaller plastic one, I didn't even realize until I had been on the forum for a bit, that there were the large wire ones that people used. I know there are many on the forum who like their fur kids in bed with them, but I am such a restless sleeper that neither Augie nor I would get any rest if he were in bed with me. I also like the fact that he is so comfortable in it, should something happen that he would need to go somewhere to stay, that would be one less stress on him.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The pictures are cute, cute, cute. I too loved the one at the bus stop.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What is it about vets? Is it the smell of fear? Jack survived his 'meet our vet' appt.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

To cute!!!! butters slept through the dreaded first night, and since has never whined once. but Im sure Jacks whining well blow off soon. Have a great time with your little devil!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome Jack!!! My favorite photo is the little guy drinking out of THE BIG DOG water bowl...love that. He is an absolute doll, you are loving him I am sure!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love our Big Dog watering bowl. I just have to fill it every couple of days. It has a filter, too. The hubby was so sure that Jack couldn't reach the water. Silly hubby.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> He is very very sweet and HATES being alone in his crate. We tried to let him cry it out but he never stopped. Finally, I gave in at 12 and slept on the couch with him. I was able to slide him into his crate around 2. ugh...
> 
> The upside is that there has been only one accident. The hubby and I were watching him sniff around and started to say, "Do you think he needs to go.... oh.. nevermind." But now we know the signs and he is actually starting to go over to the door.
> 
> The kids at the bus stop adored him.


that little face is just begging for kisses!!! I know he is getting a few too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jack is a cutie, kisses to him from me!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

One furry in the house likes Jack. :biggrin1: Bazinga is the BEST!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, love all the photos, especially your Bazinga ones. I love his face, what a cutie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awwww they are snuggle buddies! How adorable  

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> One furry in the house likes Jack. :biggrin1: Bazinga is the BEST!


Verrry cute! Wow, that didn't take him long to accept Jack. Are you a fan of "Big Bang Theory" (Bazinga)?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Huge fans of the Big Bang Theory! We are both engineers and can totally relate. 

It took some talking to convince the kids that 'Sheldon' wasn't going to be Jack's name. Leonard, Nimoy, and Darwin were also choices.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Baby Jack is a beauty!Both our Havs were brought up in the same way by their breeder,Dizzie never fussed about going in his cage in fact he seemed to enjoy it,but Nellie fussed and didn't like it one bit.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Huge fans of the Big Bang Theory! We are both engineers and can totally relate.
> 
> It took some talking to convince the kids that 'Sheldon' wasn't going to be Jack's name. Leonard, Nimoy, and Darwin were also choices.


I LOVE IT!! Nimoy would be cute too. That is my absolute favorite show - keeps us in stitches from beginning to end - the writing is superb IMO and Jim Parsons is sooo funny. My son says it is totally him and his roommates.

Clare, I wonder if animals are like people and get claustrophobia in the way some totally take to the crate and others don't. If someone put me in a small space and locked the door, I would absolutely go bonkers!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Jack is a cutie! Congrats on having him home with you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

yay! he slept through the night. thank goodness.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! Things will just keep getting better!


----------

